# Raised Garden Fencing



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

*Milling The Wood & The First Frame*

Well I'm still at it, woodworking that is. Although I find myself building more utilitarian type projects lately then anything else. Like this one. I have two 4' x 20' raised gardens and keeping the varmints out has always been a challenge. Short of using buckshot which is frowned upon within city limits. So years past I've been getting a 50' roll of chicken wire and wrapping it around each raised garden. It works for the most part but once installed makes it a bit difficult to work in the garden and the chicken wire is not as easy and neat to install as one would think. It doesn't conform to going around square corners well and a lot of stakes have to be used to keep it straight and flush at the bottom with the top of the raised garden.

So for the past few years I've been thinking about building some frames to go around each raised garden and putting the screen/fencing material on each frame. But building a frame that's let's say is 2' x 10' that is sturdy and can withstand the weather and not fall apart because I don't want to be building new ones each year is a challenge.

Well I finally decided to give it a go. So I went and got some 2x Red Cedar and ripped it all to size. The rails and stiles of the frame are 1-1/2" x 1-1/2" and the X brace in the middle is 3/4" x 1-1/2". I was kind of surprised at the quality of the Red Cedar I picked up being 2x stock, it was relatively straight. I jointed one edge of each board before ripping them and only had to make a few passes to flatten the edge.

All the joints are lap joints and I used Titebond III with a single 12×1-1/4" stainless steel screw in each joint. I'm hoping this glue will withstand Wisconsin weather. I've not had good luck in the past with things relying on glue in the outdoors regardless of which glue I've tried and I've tried them all.

One of the issues was to cut the dadoes for the lap joints for the X brace in the right places in the top and bottom rails so that when assembled the X brace boards would line up. Using a bit of trigonometry I calculated off of center where the dadoes should be then set up stops and cut two boards and prayed. I did a dry fit with those two top and bottom rails and low and behold it looked like I got things right.

The wood all ripped, almost enough to make the 8 2' x 10' frames, then have to make 4 2' x 4' frames on top of that.









All the lap joints and dadoes cut. A prime example where a RAS is the right tool for the job. Made the milling fast and easy once set up. Can't think of a better nor faster way to do it. Anyone want to try putting lap joints on the ends of 10' boards on a table saw? Or the 45 degree dadoes for the X brace on a TS? Not I. Maybe a router with a jig but I'd still be willing to bet the RAS would be faster and easier taking into account building the jig for the router.









And one frame glued up.


----------



## Sailor (Jun 17, 2009)

BlankMan said:


> *Milling The Wood & The First Frame*
> 
> Well I'm still at it, woodworking that is. Although I find myself building more utilitarian type projects lately then anything else. Like this one. I have two 4' x 20' raised gardens and keeping the varmints out has always been a challenge. Short of using buckshot which is frowned upon within city limits. So years past I've been getting a 50' roll of chicken wire and wrapping it around each raised garden. It works for the most part but once installed makes it a bit difficult to work in the garden and the chicken wire is not as easy and neat to install as one would think. It doesn't conform to going around square corners well and a lot of stakes have to be used to keep it straight and flush at the bottom with the top of the raised garden.
> 
> ...


Cool, I want to see them done. I have had trouble with "varmits" only our's was the dog….


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

BlankMan said:


> *Milling The Wood & The First Frame*
> 
> Well I'm still at it, woodworking that is. Although I find myself building more utilitarian type projects lately then anything else. Like this one. I have two 4' x 20' raised gardens and keeping the varmints out has always been a challenge. Short of using buckshot which is frowned upon within city limits. So years past I've been getting a 50' roll of chicken wire and wrapping it around each raised garden. It works for the most part but once installed makes it a bit difficult to work in the garden and the chicken wire is not as easy and neat to install as one would think. It doesn't conform to going around square corners well and a lot of stakes have to be used to keep it straight and flush at the bottom with the top of the raised garden.
> 
> ...


Looks like a pretty big job Curt . look forward to more progress.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

BlankMan said:


> *Milling The Wood & The First Frame*
> 
> Well I'm still at it, woodworking that is. Although I find myself building more utilitarian type projects lately then anything else. Like this one. I have two 4' x 20' raised gardens and keeping the varmints out has always been a challenge. Short of using buckshot which is frowned upon within city limits. So years past I've been getting a 50' roll of chicken wire and wrapping it around each raised garden. It works for the most part but once installed makes it a bit difficult to work in the garden and the chicken wire is not as easy and neat to install as one would think. It doesn't conform to going around square corners well and a lot of stakes have to be used to keep it straight and flush at the bottom with the top of the raised garden.
> 
> ...


sweet project, looking great 

Welcome Back !


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

BlankMan said:


> *Milling The Wood & The First Frame*
> 
> Well I'm still at it, woodworking that is. Although I find myself building more utilitarian type projects lately then anything else. Like this one. I have two 4' x 20' raised gardens and keeping the varmints out has always been a challenge. Short of using buckshot which is frowned upon within city limits. So years past I've been getting a 50' roll of chicken wire and wrapping it around each raised garden. It works for the most part but once installed makes it a bit difficult to work in the garden and the chicken wire is not as easy and neat to install as one would think. It doesn't conform to going around square corners well and a lot of stakes have to be used to keep it straight and flush at the bottom with the top of the raised garden.
> 
> ...


*"Just a bit of Trigonometry"* he says…off the cuff….

Looks pretty cool….. I can do a half lap at the end of a board on my table saw relatively safely…I think


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

BlankMan said:


> *Milling The Wood & The First Frame*
> 
> Well I'm still at it, woodworking that is. Although I find myself building more utilitarian type projects lately then anything else. Like this one. I have two 4' x 20' raised gardens and keeping the varmints out has always been a challenge. Short of using buckshot which is frowned upon within city limits. So years past I've been getting a 50' roll of chicken wire and wrapping it around each raised garden. It works for the most part but once installed makes it a bit difficult to work in the garden and the chicken wire is not as easy and neat to install as one would think. It doesn't conform to going around square corners well and a lot of stakes have to be used to keep it straight and flush at the bottom with the top of the raised garden.
> 
> ...


LOL @ the trig, yeah it always surprises me I still remember that stuff but I do use it quite often for stuff like this.

And yeah I've done half laps on the TS, but on relatively short stock, not on the end of a 10' piece of wood, that seems to me to be a bit unwieldy. Especially with the typical miter gauge, even if the fence on it is a foot or two, a 10' board hanging off it is just a lot to flop around.

Here's my rough sketch, not to scale of course, was surprised I got it right the first time, Murphy must be on vacation.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

BlankMan said:


> *Milling The Wood & The First Frame*
> 
> Well I'm still at it, woodworking that is. Although I find myself building more utilitarian type projects lately then anything else. Like this one. I have two 4' x 20' raised gardens and keeping the varmints out has always been a challenge. Short of using buckshot which is frowned upon within city limits. So years past I've been getting a 50' roll of chicken wire and wrapping it around each raised garden. It works for the most part but once installed makes it a bit difficult to work in the garden and the chicken wire is not as easy and neat to install as one would think. It doesn't conform to going around square corners well and a lot of stakes have to be used to keep it straight and flush at the bottom with the top of the raised garden.
> 
> ...


Ya…I noticed AFTER I posted that there were half laps on the long pieces too…that would be almost impossible to do on a table saw….you are correct…RAS with a dado blade or a router with a jig would be the way I would have gone seeing how I don't own a RAS!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

BlankMan said:


> *Milling The Wood & The First Frame*
> 
> Well I'm still at it, woodworking that is. Although I find myself building more utilitarian type projects lately then anything else. Like this one. I have two 4' x 20' raised gardens and keeping the varmints out has always been a challenge. Short of using buckshot which is frowned upon within city limits. So years past I've been getting a 50' roll of chicken wire and wrapping it around each raised garden. It works for the most part but once installed makes it a bit difficult to work in the garden and the chicken wire is not as easy and neat to install as one would think. It doesn't conform to going around square corners well and a lot of stakes have to be used to keep it straight and flush at the bottom with the top of the raised garden.
> 
> ...


Blankman:
That looks like a good project - nice lumber. I like the X layout and will look great when finished.
Last season I built 2 small raised planters in a hurry for my wife and drilled holes along each top and bent some heavy wire to make Hoops whose ends fitted into the holes. I attached some 3/4" plastic netting to the hoops to keeps the birds out and kitties. The hoop/net cover has worked well because you can just lift a part or all of the cover off in seconds, replacement is the same. We found the birds needed to be kept out - and it worked.
Good luck with your project.


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

*8 Done, 4 To Go*

Well I got the eight 10 footers done, now have to make the four 4 footers. Got the rest of the Red Cedar cut and milled too. This little project has set me back $175 for the Western Cedar, on sale at that, and $30 for the Stainless Steel Screws so far. Good thing I didn't do a cost analysis first. It just kinda amazes me that I dropped 200 bucks on something this simple, hope it works and lasts. If nothing else it will look better and make it easier to tend the gardens so at least it has that going for it…

I just did a quick calculation, I used 82.5 board feet to do this. No wonder.

The remainder of the Cedar ready to be assembled.









And the eight 10 footers done.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

BlankMan said:


> *8 Done, 4 To Go*
> 
> Well I got the eight 10 footers done, now have to make the four 4 footers. Got the rest of the Red Cedar cut and milled too. This little project has set me back $175 for the Western Cedar, on sale at that, and $30 for the Stainless Steel Screws so far. Good thing I didn't do a cost analysis first. It just kinda amazes me that I dropped 200 bucks on something this simple, hope it works and lasts. If nothing else it will look better and make it easier to tend the gardens so at least it has that going for it…
> 
> ...


Wow Curt thats a lot of half lapping going on ,it's commong along very well.


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

BlankMan said:


> *8 Done, 4 To Go*
> 
> Well I got the eight 10 footers done, now have to make the four 4 footers. Got the rest of the Red Cedar cut and milled too. This little project has set me back $175 for the Western Cedar, on sale at that, and $30 for the Stainless Steel Screws so far. Good thing I didn't do a cost analysis first. It just kinda amazes me that I dropped 200 bucks on something this simple, hope it works and lasts. If nothing else it will look better and make it easier to tend the gardens so at least it has that going for it…
> 
> ...


LOL You're tellin' me Jim, very repetitive, felt like I was on an assembly line… I prayed I didn't flip the board wrong and put one in the wrong place. And so far it's looking ok.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

BlankMan said:


> *8 Done, 4 To Go*
> 
> Well I got the eight 10 footers done, now have to make the four 4 footers. Got the rest of the Red Cedar cut and milled too. This little project has set me back $175 for the Western Cedar, on sale at that, and $30 for the Stainless Steel Screws so far. Good thing I didn't do a cost analysis first. It just kinda amazes me that I dropped 200 bucks on something this simple, hope it works and lasts. If nothing else it will look better and make it easier to tend the gardens so at least it has that going for it…
> 
> ...


Looks like you can buy lettuce cheaper than fixing a place to grow it ;-))


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

BlankMan said:


> *8 Done, 4 To Go*
> 
> Well I got the eight 10 footers done, now have to make the four 4 footers. Got the rest of the Red Cedar cut and milled too. This little project has set me back $175 for the Western Cedar, on sale at that, and $30 for the Stainless Steel Screws so far. Good thing I didn't do a cost analysis first. It just kinda amazes me that I dropped 200 bucks on something this simple, hope it works and lasts. If nothing else it will look better and make it easier to tend the gardens so at least it has that going for it…
> 
> ...


hmm, thats actually not as bad as if you bought cedar here in the northeast… might have cost you twice that much which is why I still can't make myself get the lumber for a raised bed for our veggies.


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

BlankMan said:


> *8 Done, 4 To Go*
> 
> Well I got the eight 10 footers done, now have to make the four 4 footers. Got the rest of the Red Cedar cut and milled too. This little project has set me back $175 for the Western Cedar, on sale at that, and $30 for the Stainless Steel Screws so far. Good thing I didn't do a cost analysis first. It just kinda amazes me that I dropped 200 bucks on something this simple, hope it works and lasts. If nothing else it will look better and make it easier to tend the gardens so at least it has that going for it…
> 
> ...


Yeah I can buy a lot of vegies for that. And if you take into account building the two raised gardens originally and filling them with 8 yards of dirt, I'd be in vegies for years…

And I'd have to agree, ~$2 a board foot ain't a bad price at all. Just a surprise I guess cuz once I determined how much wood I would need then went and picked it up it added up fast.


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

*All built, 4 Footers Stained*

Well all the frames are built, eight 2' x 10' and four 2' x 4'. Next step is to stain them all and add the chicken wire fencing.

All twelve glued up









Here are the four smaller ones stained using a all weather neutral/natural stain. It sure did bring out the red tones in the Western Cedar. I do like how that looks.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

BlankMan said:


> *All built, 4 Footers Stained*
> 
> Well all the frames are built, eight 2' x 10' and four 2' x 4'. Next step is to stain them all and add the chicken wire fencing.
> 
> ...


looks awesome. would love to see this thing installed in it's final location.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

BlankMan said:


> *All built, 4 Footers Stained*
> 
> Well all the frames are built, eight 2' x 10' and four 2' x 4'. Next step is to stain them all and add the chicken wire fencing.
> 
> ...


Curt, what are you fencing out with these?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

BlankMan said:


> *All built, 4 Footers Stained*
> 
> Well all the frames are built, eight 2' x 10' and four 2' x 4'. Next step is to stain them all and add the chicken wire fencing.
> 
> ...


Itsall comming together good work Curt


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

BlankMan said:


> *All built, 4 Footers Stained*
> 
> Well all the frames are built, eight 2' x 10' and four 2' x 4'. Next step is to stain them all and add the chicken wire fencing.
> 
> ...


They're going around two raised gardens I have each 4' x 20' where I grow vegetables, to keep mainly the rabbits out. Those little varmints will mow down kohlrabi, broccoli, and cauliflower first then move on to green beans and what ever else, take them right down to the ground. And we have a lot of rabbits around.

If all goes well weather wise, it's raining right now and at the moment forecast says some amount of rain through Sunday, I'm hoping to have them all stained and installed this weekend. So I'll get some pictures up then. And I'm staining them outdoors cuz I can slop it on thick and not worry about the mess.


----------



## bcp (Feb 8, 2010)

BlankMan said:


> *All built, 4 Footers Stained*
> 
> Well all the frames are built, eight 2' x 10' and four 2' x 4'. Next step is to stain them all and add the chicken wire fencing.
> 
> ...


I'm working on a similar fence but I'm using dog-eared western cedar fence boards because they were cheap. Your fence looks a lot nicer.

How are you going to install the fences?

I want to be able to take the whole fence down to work in the garden then just put it back up. Still trying to figure out a quick cheap system. I'm thinking about using bungee toggle ball ties to tie the four pieces together. Maybe but a block in the corners with a hole drilled through it to tie the toggles to.


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

BlankMan said:


> *All built, 4 Footers Stained*
> 
> Well all the frames are built, eight 2' x 10' and four 2' x 4'. Next step is to stain them all and add the chicken wire fencing.
> 
> ...


bcp, that was an issue, cheap and easy to put on and take off. I thought of eyelets hooked to bungee chords and all kinds of other ways too, spent a lot of time looking at the hardware stores. What I settled on is metal tangs mounted on the inside bottom that catch on the 2x of the raised garden that these will be resting on then hook and eyelet like the old screen door locks at the top on both ends. Undo the hooks and lift them off. Might be hard to picture, when I get them installed there will be pictures. Not that cheap though when I had to buy all that hardware for 12 panels, but still one of the cheapest ways. Got side tracked the last few days preparing an area with a raised stand for an 80 gallon rock (rain barrel) that arrived last week. And putting a rain gutter on my neighbors garage to collect the water to fill it. So getting back to this and finishing it may probably be a week out yet, just not enough time…


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

*10 Footers Stained*

Well I finally made some progress on this. I got side tracked with my 80 gallon rocks that arrived and then installed a rain gutter on my neighbors garage so that I can collect the water. So I have one installed and with the rain we've been getting it's full and really haven't had to use it, well, because of the rain we've been getting… Made the stand it sits on and the diverter on the downspout to divert the water to it only until it is filled then it goes down the downspout like normal. There's a picture of the rock here, and a blog on constructing the diverter here. Oh yeah,and I got side tracked with building the bird feeders too, in my other blog here.

So, back to this project. Here's all the 10 footers now stained. Shortly after this picture was taken a major storm rolled through with the tornado sirens going off and some touchdowns with houses damaged or destroyed, while I'm covering these with a tarp… So I might put another coat of stain on or might not. Either way, the next step will be to install the screen on each of the twelve frames.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

BlankMan said:


> *10 Footers Stained*
> 
> Well I finally made some progress on this. I got side tracked with my 80 gallon rocks that arrived and then installed a rain gutter on my neighbors garage so that I can collect the water. So I have one installed and with the rain we've been getting it's full and really haven't had to use it, well, because of the rain we've been getting… Made the stand it sits on and the diverter on the downspout to divert the water to it only until it is filled then it goes down the downspout like normal. There's a picture of the rock here, and a blog on constructing the diverter here. Oh yeah,and I got side tracked with building the bird feeders too, in my other blog here.
> 
> So, back to this project. Here's all the 10 footers now stained. Shortly after this picture was taken a major storm rolled through with the tornado sirens going off and some touchdowns with houses damaged or destroyed, while I'm covering these with a tarp… So I might put another coat of stain on or might not. Either way, the next step will be to install the screen on each of the twelve frames.


that rock reservoir is pretty cool. never seen one like that before.

looking forward to seeing those fences up and installed.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

BlankMan said:


> *10 Footers Stained*
> 
> Well I finally made some progress on this. I got side tracked with my 80 gallon rocks that arrived and then installed a rain gutter on my neighbors garage so that I can collect the water. So I have one installed and with the rain we've been getting it's full and really haven't had to use it, well, because of the rain we've been getting… Made the stand it sits on and the diverter on the downspout to divert the water to it only until it is filled then it goes down the downspout like normal. There's a picture of the rock here, and a blog on constructing the diverter here. Oh yeah,and I got side tracked with building the bird feeders too, in my other blog here.
> 
> So, back to this project. Here's all the 10 footers now stained. Shortly after this picture was taken a major storm rolled through with the tornado sirens going off and some touchdowns with houses damaged or destroyed, while I'm covering these with a tarp… So I might put another coat of stain on or might not. Either way, the next step will be to install the screen on each of the twelve frames.


Looks like a big job Curt


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

BlankMan said:


> *10 Footers Stained*
> 
> Well I finally made some progress on this. I got side tracked with my 80 gallon rocks that arrived and then installed a rain gutter on my neighbors garage so that I can collect the water. So I have one installed and with the rain we've been getting it's full and really haven't had to use it, well, because of the rain we've been getting… Made the stand it sits on and the diverter on the downspout to divert the water to it only until it is filled then it goes down the downspout like normal. There's a picture of the rock here, and a blog on constructing the diverter here. Oh yeah,and I got side tracked with building the bird feeders too, in my other blog here.
> 
> So, back to this project. Here's all the 10 footers now stained. Shortly after this picture was taken a major storm rolled through with the tornado sirens going off and some touchdowns with houses damaged or destroyed, while I'm covering these with a tarp… So I might put another coat of stain on or might not. Either way, the next step will be to install the screen on each of the twelve frames.


Yeah I like the looks of those rocks too. I was looking for rain barrels last summer but wanted something that fit in and wasn't a big orange or blue barrel. They had some that look like whiskey barrels which weren't bad but very pricey. These rocks hold 80 gallons verses 50 for most barrels and were less expensive too, so kind of a win-win.


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

*Finally - Done & Installed*

Wow. I can't believe I started this project a month ago almost to the day and this took me a month. Granted I got sidetracked with a few other projects along the way but still. It was kind of the kind of project I don't really like. Repetitive. I like making one, or maybe two of something, to make twelve of something got a bit boring at times. Too much like an assembly line. Doing the first of each operation on the first one then the second was fun, on the twelfth, not so fun. But, by the third or fourth I had each process nailed down.

I finally got some time Sunday and Monday to work on this and on Sunday it took a good part of the day just stapling the screens on all twelve frames. Then on Monday I mounted the mounting hardware to each frame and to the posts of the raised gardens. Again, that took a good portion of that day.

Well here's one of the 4 foot frames with the screen and mounting hardware installed. The screen is 1/2" mesh chicken wire or poultry screen as they call it, vinyl coated. I used stainless steel staples to fasten the screen to the frame and had to buy a pneumatic staple gun to do it. All my pneumatic staple guns take 1/4" or 1/2" staples and the only stainless steel staples I could find were Arrow type T50 which are neither. So for $25 I found a Surebonder staple gun at Blain's Farm & Fleet. I was not about to kurr-chunk by hand a 1,000 staples. I was previously using 1" mesh galvanized chicken wire but even with the galvanizing it rusted in a year. So when I saw this vinyl coated chicken wire I thought I'd use it figuring it would last longer even though it was 1/2" instead of the 1" I was used too. Probably a better move anyway, keep even smaller critters out.









The hardware to hold the frame/screen in place consists of 2" Hooks & Eyes and some Mending Braces as they're called that are 1-1/2" x 1-3/8". Two Mending Braces are installed on the bottom inside of each frame and serve to catch the 2x of the raised garden thus holding the frame in place in conjunction with the raised garden's posts. The hooks & eyes then hold the frame to the posts at the top.

When I was trying to come up with a way to mount the frame/screen assembly I had two criteria, first it had to be easy to remove/replace the screen for easy access to the garden, and second it had to be easy to fabricate or cheap to buy. The cost for this seems pretty reasonable. The Mending Braces came 4 to a pack for $1.99 so one pack covered two frames and the Hooks & Eyes came 2 to a pack for $0.99 so one pack per frame. I then used stainless steel 10×1" screws to mount the Mending Braces so 4 of those where $0.62. So for $2.61. per frame/screen I had an decent way to attach them that met the criteria. Still, $2.61 adds up when it's times 12.

Here's a close up of one of the Mending Braces installed on the bottom of a frame.









And a close up of an eye installed at the top of a frame.









Here's a picture of drilling template I made to drill the holes in the posts for the hook. Having to do 24 of these I did not feel like measuring and marking each of the 24 holes individually.









Top view of the drilling template. As a sidebar, I really do like that Makita driver I picked up a while back as discussed here, and find it extremely useful. If you'll take note of the stop for aligning the template with the edge of the post, it's made so the template works on the right or left side of a post.









This picture shows the top of the template again and how I know were to put the hole.









This picture shows the frames/screens installed and how the Mending Braces and Hooks & Eyes join forces to hold the screens in place.









A close up of one of the posts showing the the mounting hardware.









And finally, an overall view of one of the two raised gardens with the screen assemblies installed.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

BlankMan said:


> *Finally - Done & Installed*
> 
> Wow. I can't believe I started this project a month ago almost to the day and this took me a month. Granted I got sidetracked with a few other projects along the way but still. It was kind of the kind of project I don't really like. Repetitive. I like making one, or maybe two of something, to make twelve of something got a bit boring at times. Too much like an assembly line. Doing the first of each operation on the first one then the second was fun, on the twelfth, not so fun. But, by the third or fourth I had each process nailed down.
> 
> ...


Looks great in finished mode. Looks pretty strong and will last a long time. Happy gardening.


----------



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

BlankMan said:


> *Finally - Done & Installed*
> 
> Wow. I can't believe I started this project a month ago almost to the day and this took me a month. Granted I got sidetracked with a few other projects along the way but still. It was kind of the kind of project I don't really like. Repetitive. I like making one, or maybe two of something, to make twelve of something got a bit boring at times. Too much like an assembly line. Doing the first of each operation on the first one then the second was fun, on the twelfth, not so fun. But, by the third or fourth I had each process nailed down.
> 
> ...


Curt, It looks critter proof to me! Great job. I am sure you'll get good use from it.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

BlankMan said:


> *Finally - Done & Installed*
> 
> Wow. I can't believe I started this project a month ago almost to the day and this took me a month. Granted I got sidetracked with a few other projects along the way but still. It was kind of the kind of project I don't really like. Repetitive. I like making one, or maybe two of something, to make twelve of something got a bit boring at times. Too much like an assembly line. Doing the first of each operation on the first one then the second was fun, on the twelfth, not so fun. But, by the third or fourth I had each process nailed down.
> 
> ...


Roger wow you need a shave brotherLOL And wow nice garden screening.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

BlankMan said:


> *Finally - Done & Installed*
> 
> Wow. I can't believe I started this project a month ago almost to the day and this took me a month. Granted I got sidetracked with a few other projects along the way but still. It was kind of the kind of project I don't really like. Repetitive. I like making one, or maybe two of something, to make twelve of something got a bit boring at times. Too much like an assembly line. Doing the first of each operation on the first one then the second was fun, on the twelfth, not so fun. But, by the third or fourth I had each process nailed down.
> 
> ...


congrat´s with your new kitchengarden
enjoy the fruit from the work

Dennis


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

BlankMan said:


> *Finally - Done & Installed*
> 
> Wow. I can't believe I started this project a month ago almost to the day and this took me a month. Granted I got sidetracked with a few other projects along the way but still. It was kind of the kind of project I don't really like. Repetitive. I like making one, or maybe two of something, to make twelve of something got a bit boring at times. Too much like an assembly line. Doing the first of each operation on the first one then the second was fun, on the twelfth, not so fun. But, by the third or fourth I had each process nailed down.
> 
> ...


Looks good, should keep those rascals away.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

BlankMan said:


> *Finally - Done & Installed*
> 
> Wow. I can't believe I started this project a month ago almost to the day and this took me a month. Granted I got sidetracked with a few other projects along the way but still. It was kind of the kind of project I don't really like. Repetitive. I like making one, or maybe two of something, to make twelve of something got a bit boring at times. Too much like an assembly line. Doing the first of each operation on the first one then the second was fun, on the twelfth, not so fun. But, by the third or fourth I had each process nailed down.
> 
> ...


very cool! those braces and hooks look like they'll tackle the 'easy to put and remove' I like that.

Are those soaking hoses there?


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

BlankMan said:


> *Finally - Done & Installed*
> 
> Wow. I can't believe I started this project a month ago almost to the day and this took me a month. Granted I got sidetracked with a few other projects along the way but still. It was kind of the kind of project I don't really like. Repetitive. I like making one, or maybe two of something, to make twelve of something got a bit boring at times. Too much like an assembly line. Doing the first of each operation on the first one then the second was fun, on the twelfth, not so fun. But, by the third or fourth I had each process nailed down.
> 
> ...


Looks great! Very nicely done. Thanks for posting.

God Bless
tom


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

BlankMan said:


> *Finally - Done & Installed*
> 
> Wow. I can't believe I started this project a month ago almost to the day and this took me a month. Granted I got sidetracked with a few other projects along the way but still. It was kind of the kind of project I don't really like. Repetitive. I like making one, or maybe two of something, to make twelve of something got a bit boring at times. Too much like an assembly line. Doing the first of each operation on the first one then the second was fun, on the twelfth, not so fun. But, by the third or fourth I had each process nailed down.
> 
> ...


Looks super Curt great design.


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

BlankMan said:


> *Finally - Done & Installed*
> 
> Wow. I can't believe I started this project a month ago almost to the day and this took me a month. Granted I got sidetracked with a few other projects along the way but still. It was kind of the kind of project I don't really like. Repetitive. I like making one, or maybe two of something, to make twelve of something got a bit boring at times. Too much like an assembly line. Doing the first of each operation on the first one then the second was fun, on the twelfth, not so fun. But, by the third or fourth I had each process nailed down.
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone, I appreciate the kind words.

Sharon, yep, soaker hoses. Got them set up to get the water from rain barrels. We've had such a wet June that I haven't had to use them yet but maybe soon now. The gardens are 4' x 20' and in order to get good coverage I used 75' soaker hoses and snaked them back and forth.


----------

